# קרדיטים!



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

קרדיטים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב אז הם אמנם יהיו מצומצמים יותר, אבל הייייי תנו קרדיט גם לזה


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מי אנחנו? 
רותם (26 וחצי) וטל  (27 וחצי), יוצאים ביחד כבר כמעט 6 שנים. אני מתמחה כרגע (עריכת דין) וטל התחיל תואר שני בהנדסת חשמל 


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

איך הכרנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכרנו בפייסבוק (כמו כולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ומהר מאד נפגשנו והבנו שזה פשוט זה! הצלחנו להחזיק זוגיות יפה מאד בשנים הראשונות של הקשר וזאת על אף הריחוק הגאוגרפי שהיה בנינו עם ההיכרות ולא עבר זמן רב עד שטל התאהב במרכז


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבר זמן רב שחשבנו על חתונה, אבל טל ביקש ממני להפסיק לחפור בנושא הזה ולתת לו את הבמה (הראתי לו איזו טבעת אני רוצה, איך בא לי שהוא יציע לי, מתי..). אז הפסקתי לחפור וחיכיתי למקוריות שלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. באותו שבוע הייתי בברצלונה עם אמי, אחותי הקטנה ובת דודי, סוג של "טיול בנות" שכלל ארבעה ימים מטורפים של שופינג! נראה היה שבאותו השבוע נכנס בו דחף בלתי נשלט בכל הנוגע להצעה ותוך יומיים הוא היה מוכן עם טבעת שבחר ביחד עם החברה הכי טובה (כמובן שלי לא היה מושג, אני בברצלונה). הטיסה חזרה נחתה ביום חמישי לפנות בוקר, וכשקמתי בסביבות הצהרים טל הציע שנסע לשישי שבת בירושלים כי "מחר זה יום האהבה" וכדאי לעשות משהו ביחד, ספונטני. לא חשדתי לרגע (וכל כך לא מתאים לי!) וסגרנו דיל ממש שווה במלון לאונרדו בירושלים (מלון מדהים!). בערב סגרנו מקום לארוחת ערב במסעדה ירושלמית, הוא היה מוזר כל הארוחה ולא הצליח לאכול (מה שממש לא מתאים לו) ואני בנונשלנטיות הזמנתי לא פחות מהמבורגר וצ'יפס! כמה לא רומנטי.. בדרך חזרה למלון עצרנו בגן על יד המלון, התיישבנו, אמרתי לו שאני אוהבת אותו ושיהיה לנו יום אהבה שמח וכל מיני ברכות לא קשורות (תבינו, אני עדין לא חושדת!!!), הוא הסתובב אלי, אמר לי שהוא אוהב אותי, שהוא רוצה לחיות לצידי את חיו (ואז אני מסיטה את עיני לכיוון הכיס לחפש משהו "בולט") ופתאום הוא מושיט ידו לכיס, פותח את הקופסא ושואל באושר עילאי אם אני רוצה להתחתן איתו. קמתי על רגליי, התחלתי לצחוק ולבכות ביחד, חטפתי את הטבעת, שמתי על האצבע וחיבקתי אותו חזק חזק וביחד צחקנו בקול רם, צחוק כל כך טהור ומרגש. כמובן שאח"כ הוא ביקש שאחזיר לו את הטבעת כדי שיעשה את זה כמו שצריך


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

והטבעת כמובן!


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

יופי, כבר העלית לי דמעות...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה לי שעד סוף הקרדיטים אני כבר אמרר בבכי פה 
חחח, מרגש נורא.


----------



## Amazing18 (10/12/13)

חמודהההה! 
אני מקווה שאת מחייכת כבר


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

החינה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טל שלי הוא הודי, הוריו עלו מהודו והיה ברור שתהיה חינה הודית. חמתי אמי ואני חרשנו על האינטרנט בנסיון למצוא מפיקים מספיק טובים לערב הזה (מפאת העובדה גם שהאירוע נערך בחצר הוריי ולא באולם) ושלא יהיו יקרים בטירוף כי היה חשוב לנו לא להוציא כספים רבים על הערב הזה, אלא להפוך אותו לערב משמח בעיקר בשל מהותו ולא שוויו. הגענו לאתר של "אברהם טאג' מאהל" וקבענו להפגש עם דוד (ההודי) ואשתו רותי (הפולנייה המהממת!!) בביתם ברמת ישי. האירוח שלהם היה מעל ומעבר, התלבושות היו פשוט מדהימות, האיכות היתה גבוהה, המחיר היה סביר והחיוך שלהם לא אפשר לנו לצאת מביתם מבלי לתת מקדמה. החינה נערכה כשבוע בדיוק לפני החתונה, בחצר הוריי כאמור. דוד שלי היקר היה אחראי על הכנת סלטים טריים ומדהימים, קנינו לחמים, סושי, קבבונים על מקלות קינמון, בורקסים וכמובן אוכל הודי שהוזמן במיוחד ע"י מישהי מבאר שבע – אנשים טרפו את האוכל, נהנו מהפשטות אך יחד עם זאת מהטעם המדהים. הערב היה מדהים! אנשים לא הפסיקו להתלהב (לכולם כמעט זו היתה הזדמנות ראשונה להיות בחינה הודית), כולם עטו על התלבושות, לקחו חלק פעיל בטקס ההודי המדהים ורותי ודוד היו כמובן מדהימים, פשוט אין לי מספיק מילים לתאר את ההפקה שהם הרימו באמצע אוגוסט, בלחות של אזור החוף, ולא הפסיקו לחייך לרגע!!!


----------



## Sofi Sh (10/12/13)

חינה הודית זה ממש מיוחד! 
ואת נראית מדהים, כל כך מאושרת!


----------



## Amazing18 (10/12/13)

הכי מיוחד.. 
ותודה,
זה באמת הרגיש ככה!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

התלבושות המדהימות


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את מסיבת הרווקות אירגנו לי כל הבנות (מסתבר שנפתחה קבוצה בוואטסאפ במיוחד בשבילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), קבוצה שכללה חברות מהילדות, מהעבודה, אחיותיי (אנחנו 4 בנות בבית!), אחיות של טל ובנות דודות שלי. את המסיבה הן ארגנו לי בביתה של אחותי הקטנה, הגיעה מפעילה מצוות "ההילולה", והיה פשוט ערב מושלם. הן הכינו את המטעמים, קישטו את הבית, הכינו לי סרטונים עם ברכות של אנשים אהובים (ראיינו את המורה שלי לאנגלית בתיכון!!), משחר השאלות, חבילה עוברת, חלוקת מתנות – וגולת הערב – ההפעלות של צוות הילולה. היה מצחיק בטירוף, כיף, מעורר חושים, מרגש ופשוט נהנו מכל רגע. המסיבה הסתיימה לקראת 2 לפנות בוקר, כולן יצאו עם חיול מרוח מאוזן לאוזן ועם המון המון חוויות. הבנות התחברו ברמה מטורפת, היתה כימיה מדהימה (ולא בכדי, כל החברות שלי, לא משנה מאיזה פן של החיים, הן כאלה שמתחברות עם כולם) וזה הפך את הערב הזה לעוד יותר מקסים בעייני.


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

צהר 
את תיק הרבנות וההליך עצמו החלטנו לעשות דרך צהר, כי לי היה חשוב מאד להעניק לטל שלי טבעת וכי לא רציתי שהתהליך עצמו יתנהל ברבנות מאחר ושנינו רשומים בשתי ערים שונות, וכל העסק של הנפקת תעודת רווקות מכל איזור עצבן אותנו. ההתנהלות היתה מושלמת. ממש, החל מפתיחת התיק ועד קבלת תעודת הנישואין, חשוב לציין שבצהר הם אחראים גם על הנפקת תעודת הרווקות ללא הוספת שקל, עוד יתרון חשוב  לבני זוג שאינם מתגוררים באותה העיר או מעוניין לחסוך בין 250-300 ₪. החיסרון היחיד – המרחק, לוד. אזור די פקוק והנסיעה לשם די הרגיזה. עם זאת, הכנסת האורחים בצהר היא מדהימה, הם יודעים בדיוק איך לפנות אליך, איך לגרום לך לרצות לקיים טקס כהלכתו מבלי לחוש בכפיה כלשהי. כשהגענו לקחת את הכתובה בשבוע לפני החתונה הבאנו איתנו גם את העדים (כי בפעם הראשונה שנסענו לפתוח תיק הם לא יכלו להגיע), וכל העסק לקח אולי 10 דקות. זריז, מהיר, מתוקתק, ההתנהלות גם היא לרוב במיילים – דבר שמאד נוח לכולנו, בקיצור – ממליצה בחום!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

הדרכת כלה 
הדרכת הכלה נקבעה לי על ידי רבנית מצהר בשם אפרת ברוך, קבעתי איתה בשעה 21:30 בערב, היא חתכה לנו מלון והביאה לשתות מנגו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, דיברנו איזה שעתיים על מהות הנישואין, היא היתה מקסימה מאד והעניקה לי המון חידושים מאיך שהיא רואה את הנישואין (בעלה הוא איש קבע ולא מגיע כל יום הביתה), השיחה עצמה היה באמת כייפית והיתה הרגשה שמדובר בחברה ולא בהדרכה, כמובן שעברנו על טקס המקווה, על ספירת הימים וכל ההליך עצמו.


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

המקווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פה הייתי שמחה לפנות לכל הכלות של אוגוסט – הקדימו רישום למקום במקווה! חברות שלי אמרו לי להתקשר למקווה כמה ימים לפני כדי לשריין מקום, משהו בי הרגיש לא הגיוני שבאוגוסט "כמה ימים לפני" זה מספיק והתקשרתי שבועיים לפני החתונה למקווה שהמליצה לי עליו אפרת מהדרכת הכלה (מקווה שכון הפועל המזרחי בנתניה) ושם נאמר לי שהשעה היחידה שנשארה היא 21:30 בלילה, גיחכתי ואמרתי לה שזה ממש מאוחר אבל אוותר. לאחר שניסיתי לשריים מקום בעוד חמישה מקוואות נוכחתי לגלות כי לאף אחד מהם לא נותר בכלל מקום! התקשרתי שוב במהירות למקווה הראשון וסגרתי ב-21:30 בלית ברירה. כמובן שכשהודעתי לבנות על המיקום והשעה, החלה בדיחה על חשבוני שיוצאים לשחייה לילית עם רותם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. המקווה עבר שיפוץ והוא יפה מאד, היתה שם הרגשה של בית, הבלניות היו מקסימות מאד, מרגיעות ומחבקות ויחד עם זאת עושות קולולו ושמח. הטבילה עצמה היתה מרגשת אבל גם די מהירה, קנינו כמה עוגיות מרוקאיות ועשינו חפלה קטנה במקום.


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

ההזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את ההזמנות עיצבה לי דת דודתי המוכשרת לילך מיטרני, היא למדה את התחום ויש לה את זה מה שנקרא. על האיור ישבנו כמה ימים טובים מאחר ואת האיור עצמו היא עשתה בעכבר של המחשב בלבד!!!! את ההזמנות עצמן הדפסנו בדפוס רעם בנתניה, שקל להזמנה דו צדדית. אחלה שירות, יחס מעולה, אפשרו לי להדפיס כמה ניסיונות עד שהגענו לצבעים הנכונים (בעוד שבמקומות אחרים ביקשו ממני עשרה שקלים על הדפסת נסיון!) ובגדול היינו מרוצים מאד (ההזמנות היו מוכנות תוך 4 שעות, כ-350 לערך (כולל הזמנות של החינה)).


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

ההתארגנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
גם פה נזכרנו מאוחר מידי, וגילינו שבנתניה באוגוסט אף אחד לא מוכן להעניק לילה אחד במלון באוגוסט, אלא מינימום (שימו לב..) שבעה לילות! ביררנו מול רמאדה על סוויטת הכלולות, ולמרות המחיר המופקע (2,500 ₪) החלטנו לסגור מאחר וידענו שלאחר החתונה אני ישר מתחילה התמחות ומאחר ולא היינו בחופשה כשנה לפני החתונה. קיבלנו את החדר מוקדם מאד, בשעה 9:00 בבוקר הוא היה מוכן, חיכה לנו שם ארון מפוצף בממתקים ושוקולדים ועוגיות, המקרר היה מלא בכל טוס של שתיה קרה ושמפניה, על הושלחן עצמו חיכנו לנו שוקולדים, מתנה קטנה מהמלון, ו-3 קומות של פירות טריים ויבשים. התארגנתי שם יחד עם אחיות של טל וכל כמה דקות הגיעו חברים וחברות כאלה ואחרים לסוויטה וישבו איתנו בזמן ההתארגנות. טל התארגן בבית והתלבש בחנות שבה קנה את בגדיו (פירוט בהמשך) ורק במפגש עצמו נחשף לראשונה לסוויטה המדהימה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. למלון חזרנו אחרי החתונה בסביבות 2 וחצי לפנות בוקר ואכלנו עם חברים מהחתונה את האוכל שהאולם שלח לנו, בבוקר ביקשנו שארוחת הבוקר תוגש לנו לחדר ובגדול אפשר לומר שהסוויטה בהחלט היתה במקום.


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

האולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התקציב שלנו היה ברור ולכן גם לא טרחנו ללכת למקומות שדרשו מינימום 400 ₪ למנה, ההתלבטות שלנו היתה בין שמיים וארץ לגאיה בחדרה, והכף נטה יותר לשמיים וארץ מבחינה תקציבית. כשהגענו לחתום בשמיים וארץ פתאום הרגשנו שזה לא המקום בשבילינו, שהוא קטן מידי ושאנחנו חייבים להיות שלמים ב100% עם החתימה. אז נסענו לגאיה, ואחרי שעתיים שלמות חתמנו על חוזה  חשוב לי להבהיר ששמיים וארץ הינו מקום מדהים והבעלים מני היה פשוט משכמו ומעלה, אבל הרגשנו שסובייקטיבית המקום לא יגשים את החתונה שאנחנו רוצים. בהזדמנות זו אני רוצה רק להלל ולשבח את זיו, יפעת, איציק, אביהו וכל מי שטרח לפרפר סביבנו ב10 חודשים הללו עד יום החתונה. אין לי דרך אפילו לתאר את היחס האישי, האהבה האינסופית שקיבלנו מהם, התמיכה בכל שעה, ההקשבה, הרצון לספק לנו אירוע מושלם במינימום הוצאה, וכי חשוב – התפקוד שלהם ביום האירוע, אין מילים. והאוכל... אוי, האוכל הכי טעים שאיי פעם הוגש באירוע שהייתי נוכחת בו. האורחים לא הפסיקו לפאר את האוכל מתחילת האירוע ועד היום, אנחנו עדין מקבלים טלפונים, ואנשים לא מאמינים שהם קיבלו סטייק ברמת הכנה שהם קיבלו, האוכל שלהם ללא ספק, מושלם. האולם אף עבר שיפוץ קטן בחודשים האחרונים, מה שהקנה לנו במיוחד לאירוע בית קפה מרהיב  ביופיו עם קינוחים (בתחילת האירוע!) מטורפים, פינות ישיבה וינטאג' מקסימות ומזרקה מהממת ביופייה. ממליצה באהבה גדולה!


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

חשבתי בהתחלה שבאמת התחתנתם בשמים וארץ 
זה נראה נורא דומה לשמיים בארץ בתמונה, כל המבנה והכל! נראה בדיוק אותו הכיוון.
קטע.


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

עוד מהאולם..


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

יאמי!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

העיצוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
בחרנו במעצב הבית של גאיה, שקד עיצובים. בעיצוב רצינו להשקיע כמה שפחות מאחר ולדעתי מדובר בהוצאה די מיותרת, אולם להורים היה חשוב שתחום החופה יהיה די תחום כדי שאנשים לא יעמדו על השביל ויכנסו אליו בזמן הכניסה (דבר שקרה אצל אחותי הקטנה והפריע בהתחלה למהלך הטקס). היה עוד חשוב לנו שהשביל לחופה יהיה עד המדרכה, דהיינו יכלול את כל הדשא ולכן גם פה היתה תוספת קטנה, עם זאת קיבלנו מרכזי שולחן עם שושן צחור, בדיוק כפי שביקשתי, ונרות פשוטים בשביל האוירה. את המפיות בחרנו בצבעים ירוקים, מפה שמנת ויותר מזה האולם פשוט לא צריך כי הוא מהמם. החופה היתה מסורתית ולכן אותה סיפרו האולם, וגם היא היתה מיוחדת במינה, כמו כן קיבלתי מהעיצוב זר כלה (בהתחלה רציתי גם שושן צחור אבל אז חשבתי על הלק האדום והנעליים האדומות ומיד שיניתי לורדים אדומים..), וסלסלות עם עלי כותרת לשושבינים 


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

האולם מבפנים


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

עוד מהאולם מבפנים


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

הזר (עם קצת ספוילר..)


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

הבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בגאיה אין יותר מידי אופציות, או שלוקחים את קמילה בר, או שמוותרים ומביאים אלכוהול ומשלמים פר מלצר. בהתחלה חשבנו על זה, אבל אז ירדנו מזה די מהר כי זה סתם בלאגן ובזבוז זמן ולא חסך יותר מידי. יריב היה איש הקשר שלנו, בהתחלה הוא היה קצת מפוזר ולא כל כך זכר מי אנחנו, אבל ככל שהאירוע התקרב הוא דאג אפילו להזכיר לנו לקנות את התוספות שרצינו לפני ה1.7.13 כי אז עלו המחירים. הוא היה ממש בסדר, סיפק לנו סחורה טובה מאד (אף אחד לא הקיא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), הבר היה נגיש כל הערב, הברמנים לא הפסיקו לחייך והמחירים שהוא עשה לנו, היו ללא ספק הכי נמוכים בשוק, ובדקנו.  

בתמונה הבר בקבלת הפנים!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

הדיג'יי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אל אורי בס הגענו באמצעות גאיה. קיבלנו המלצה עליו ומאחר וסמכנו בעיניים עצומות על יפעת המהממת קבענו איתו פגישה. לא עברו 10 דקות מתחילת הפגישה והתאהבנו. סגרנו חוזה מהר מאד והיינו בטוחים בהחלטה שלנו לאורך כל הדרך. אתם בטח מצפים לאיזו נפילה עכשיו אה? אז זהו, שלא. אורי הוא One of a kind, ממש ככה. הוא כל כך נעים, כל כך אוהב, כל כך מחבק, יודע לקרוא זוגות ובעיקר את הקהל – הוא פשוט תותח. שבועיים לפני האירוע נפגשנו במשרדו ועברנו על שירים שהיה חשוב לנו, ועל סגנונות שהיה חשוב לנו שיהיו/לא יהיו אבל מאידך גם נתנו לו יד חופשית כדי שהקהל ייהנה. הפלייליסט שאורי ניגן בחתונה היה פשוט מדהים, היתה הרגשה של מסיבה מטורפת, הקהל לא הפסיק לרקוד, אנשים ממש עפו שם באוויר, על הרחבה עלו אף מבוגרים וטף וללא ספק הוא הפך את החתונה שלנו למסיבה מטורפת. היה לנו מאד קשה להפרד ממנו בסוף האירוע, ממש ירדו דמעות ואנחנו ממליצים עליו בעיניים עצומות!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

הצלם (עם עוד ספוילר..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אל אודי אבן חיים הגענו דרך טל, בעלי. הוא למד איתו בתיכון והכישרון המטורף שלו מוכר בכל איזור הדרום. אודי הגיע למלון כבר ב14:00, ואיתו אנג'ל שאחראי על צילום ה-DSLR וכן צלמי וידאו וסטילס נוספים שהתפצלנו בין הצילומים המקדימים לגן האירועים עצמו עד שהגענו לשם בעצם. אני חושבת שאודי היתה, כנראה, הבחירה הטובה ביותר שלנו. אודי הוא צלם מוכשר, מקצועי, פרפקציוניסט בטירוף, מחזיר איתו צוות מוכשר שמוכן להתאבד על כל תמונה. התכנון היה להצטלם במלון שהתארגנו בו, במקס ברנר, זכרון יעקב וקיסריה. את הצילומים התחלנו במלון, אח"כ עברנו למקס ברנר (רעיון שלא הייתי מוכנה לוותר עליו בשום הון, ומזל שכך!) אך לצערי מפאת חוסר זמן שידוע בכל יום חתונה, נאלצנו לוותר על זכרון והחלטנו לנסוע ישר לקיסריה. בדרך לקיסריה התקשרתי לאודי, ואמרתי לו שיש את יער חדרה ואפשר להצטלם שם במקום לבזבז זמן ולקחת את הסיכון שנאחר, אך אודי התעקש (!!!) שאנחנו לא מוותרים ולא מתפשרים. איזה מזל שהקשבנו לו!!! האווירה במזח של קיסריה היתה מדהימה, הנופים היו מהממים והלוקיישנים שאודי מצא פשוט פגעו בול (להזכירכם הוא לא מהאיזור! הוא מצלם בעיקר בדרום). בחופה אודי עשה לא פעם פזצתא כדי לתפוס את הרגעים הטובים, והוא אכן הצליח, ולא ישב כמעט על הרגליים במשך כל האירוע אלא רק צילם וצילם וצילם. צוות של מוכשרים, עם תשוקה עזה לצילום – יוצר ללא ספק ערב מהסרטים.


----------



## arapax (9/12/13)

תמונה מהממת 
קראתי הכל אבל חזרתי לכאן, אז נגיד את זה פה - תמונות נהדרות, נראה שהיה לכם ערב נהדר, ונשאר רק לאחל לכם חיים נהדרים יחד


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

איפור ושיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממאי 2009 ידעתי שגלית כשריאן תאפר אותי. אליה הגעתי דרך הפורום הזה כשחברה שלי התחתנה וחיפשתי מאפרת מאיזור נתניה. עם ההצעה פניתי אליה ישירות והיא, הפלא ופלא זכרה אותי! כשגיליתי שהיא גם מסרקת, זה בכלל סגר לי את הפינה הזו. באיפור ותסרוקת ניסיון הצלחנו לגבש את הכיוון הנכון וזה גם מה שבסופו של יום הלכנו עליו, עם מעט שינויים. על האיפור קיבלתי אין סוף מחמאות, וללא ספק לגלית יש ידיים מדהימות, לאחר החופה גלית אף חיכתה לי באולם ופיזרה לי את התסרוקות לאווירת מסיבה, מה שהפריע לי אחרי שהיא פירקה לי את התסרוקת זה שפתאום הייתי הרבה יותר יפה עם פזור! אבל ללא ספק הבחירה שלה היתה נכונה לאסוף לי, כי גם עם אסוף היו רגעים שהזעתי בטירוף (אמצע אוגוסט!). עם זאת חשוב גם לתת עצה מיום החתונה,והיא שהמאפרת שלך נשארת רק שלך, דהיינו שהיא לא צריכה לתמרן בין אחרות כי זה פשוט לא ילך, גם לסופר מאפרת לא יהיה את הזמן והיכולת לתקתק כל כך הרבה בנות מבלי שזה יפגע בלוח הזמנים.


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מבט מקרוב על השיער 
עם פרצוף קצת חמוץ מהספריי


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

תכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את מחרוזת הפנינים קיבלתי מחמתי, מדובר בפנינים אמיתיות והתאהבתי בהן ברגע שראיתי אותן. לגבי העגילים – אין לי חורים באוזניים, כן כן, לכן חיפשתי משהו עם קליפס – וכמובן שלא היה. מי שמכירה את  ציפי גביש מנתניה יודעת שמדובר בחנות לעיצוב תכשיטים באופן אישי, ולכן שם הצלחתי למצוא את העגילים שיתאימו להופעה הכללית, ואכן מצאתי! אני מרוצה מאד מהתוצאה, הם החזיקו יפה מאד, היה להם סוג של ניצוץ במהלך כל הערב, והכי חשוב – זה התאים לשמלה הכל כך תקופתית שלי 


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

יפה!!


----------



## yael rosen (11/12/13)

כוכבת קולנוע צרפתיה! 
כמה את יפה!!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

השמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אל "לבבתני" הגעתי ממש במקרה בעת שטיילתי בעיר בנתניה עם אמא שלי. מירית כהן היא המעצבת של לבבתני, היא בחורה דתיה אשר הבוטיק שלה מיועד בעיקר לשומרי מסורת, אך לא רק. הסגנון שלה, העיצוב שלה, היד שלה – וואו, את כל זה חיפשתי במקום אחד. לא תעשייתי, לא מתפשר, לא המוני. מירית עובדת יחד עם נטלי שהיא אחראית על התפירה, ושתיהן ביחד יוצרות חוויה מדהימה. בכל המדידות מירית ונטלי היו רק שלי, גם אם זה לקח שעה, ייעצו, המליצו, הסבירו, הדביקו עלי, לא עצרו לרגע. מירית היתה זמינה לכל הגחמות שלי (12 בלילה אחרי המדידה כשפתאום משהו מפריע לך..) והיתה לאוזן קשבת ברמה שידעה לעצב לי את מה שרציתי. אל הבוטיק הזה לא יגיעו אלא מפה לאוזן ולכן אני ממליצה לבדוק אותו למי שעדין מתלבטת מאיזור השרון. היה חשוב לי שהשמלה תהיה תקופתית, נסיכתית מעט אך בעיקר שלא תלחץ עלי ותוציא לי את השומנים מהאוזניים כמו שעשו לי במקומות גדולים ידועים ואחרים. אמרתי לה שזו אני, שגם אם ארד זה לא יהיה דרסטי, ולכן חשוב ליש היא תחטב אותי אך גם תתן לי מרחב ואפשרות להשתולל על הרחבה, והיא בהחלט הצליחה!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

שניה לפני שהוא מגיע


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מניקור/פדיקור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החלטתי לעשות לק ג'ל אצל אפרת, מישהי מקסימה שעשיתי אצלה כבר בחתונה של אחותי. כשאמרתי לה שאני רוצה למרוח לק בצבע אדום היא צרחה עד השמיים מרוב אושר ואמרה שהיא כל כך שמחה שזה מתחיל עכשיו, כל כך הקטע של להיפרד מהפראנץ' ולהיות אחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, יום לפני החתונה, מס' שעות לפני המקווה הייתי אצלה איזה שעתיים ומשהו, למריחת לק אדום ברגליים (שקדם לזה כמובן פדיקור מדהים) וג'ל בציפורנים בידיים ומריחת לק בצבע אדום. אפרת מקסימה, נעימה, מצחיקה, כישרונית ואישה שללא ספק היה שווה להיות לצידה בשעות המלחיצות שלפני החתונה. מי שרוצה פרטים – שתשלח לי מסר.


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

תמונה מיוחדת 
גם אני הכנתי שיפודי לבבות כאלו!  
נראה לי שגם הצטלמנו איתם קצת. עכשיו הזכרת לי


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אל נעלי אלינור הגעתי בעקבות המלצה של אחותי הקטנה (שאגב, אם עד עכשיו לא ציינתי אז התחתנה כחמישה חודשים לפני!). רכשתי 2 זוגות – זוג אחד אדום לצילומים, וזוג אחד קלאסי יותר לחופה ולריקודים. הנעליים במדידה הראשונה היו מאד נוחות, אך כשחזרתי הביתה ועשיתי חיפוש קצת בפורום נחרדתי לגלות ממה שרשמו עליהם, כמעט בכיתי ולא ידעתי מה לעשות. לשמחתי הרבה, ביום שבאתי לקחת את הנעליים הן היו נוחות ביותר, ובאירוע עצמו לא הרגשתי בכלל שעמדתי עליהן (11 סנטימטר!) במשך שעות כה רבות, כך שהחלפתי לכפכפים רק בשעה 12 בלילה! אני ממליצה מאד, עם זאת ראיתי פה לא מעט בנות שנפגעו מהם. אני לא יודעת אם זה ה"היי" המטורף שהייתי בו ביום החתונה, או שהנעליים שלי באמת היו הצלחה, אבל אני ללא ספק הייתי מרוצה מהם! את הכפכפים קניתי בחנות נעליים בנתניה, עלו לי 50 שקלים, אז קניתי שתי זוגות, זוג אחד עם פנינים לבנות וזוג אחד עם פייטים צבעוניים, להפתעתי ביום של המקווה נעלם לי כפכף אחד (שעד היום לא נמצא!) מהפנינים הלבנות, ולכן בחתונה החלפתי לכפכפים הצבעוניות יותר שהיו כל כך מדליקות!!!!!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

והכפכפים..


----------



## haych (10/12/13)

סנדלים מקסימות!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

חליפת חתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החליפה של טל נרכשה תוך 10 דקות בחנות שמיועדת לחליפות לחתנים בנתניה (אופנת OK). המוכר היה מקסים ותקתק את החליפה בשניות, ידע בדיוק מה להלביש עליו ואיזו מידה לבחור לו. העלות לדעתי היתה מצוינת; 2 חולצות לבנות, עניבה, חגורה, ג'קט, מכנס ונעליים ב-1200 ₪. מיותר לציין שגם אבא שלי רכש שם בגדים (אבל ויתר על ג'קט ובצדק, אני הבת השלישית שלו שמתחתנת!) ושניהם היו חתיכים לא נורמאלים!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

המפגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כאמור התארגנתי במלון עם הגיסות שלי, אחיותיי שהגיחו מידי פעם, חברות שבאו והלכו והמלווים המהממים שלנו  טל הגיע והמתין מעט למטה עד שאהיה מוכנה, ברגע ניגנו לנו את השיר שלנו (היהודים – לעולם מצידי) וההתרגשות היתה בשיאה, ממש, הרגשתי איך אני מתפוצצת מאהבה. התמונה ללא ספק מתארת את ההתרגשות המטורפת שהיתה בחדר בדקות הללו!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

המלווים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המלווים הרשמיים היו 2 הגיסות שלי (אחיות של טל), חברה משותפת ועוד שלושה חברים משותפים. הגיסות המהממות שלי ליוו אותי בערך כל השבוע שלפני והן אלה שגם פתחו איתי את הבוקר, כאשר שאר המלווים הגיעו בדיוק בזמן בלו"ז שחילקתי להם -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, הכנתי לכל אחד שקית מתנה שטל ואני הכנו להם שכללה דאודורנט, כפכפים (במידה שלהם), קליפסים לבנות, מסטיקים, חטיף אנרגיה, שוקולד, בקבוק מים ועוד כל מיני שטויות כאלה שיעזרו להם לעבור את היום בנעימים (בכל זאת, אמצע אוגוסט!). הם שיחקו אותה לגמרי, היו שם בשבילינו, חיבקו בכל רגע ועמדו בכל "המטלות" שהיה עליהם לעשות, הם פשוט היו אלופים! כמובן שהם קיבלו מפתח לדירה שלנו בחדרה ששם חיכו להם מגבות להתארגן לקראת החתונה ולהגיע רענני ויפים יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני רק חייבת לציין פה את הבן דוד המקסים שלי, שהוא האח שמעולם לא היה לי, שהיה שם בכל השבוע שלפני החתונה, לקח אותי ממקום למקום, היה זמין בכל רגע, דאג שהכל יתנהל כמו שצריך, פשוט הפך את יום החתונה להרבה יותר פשוט, ממליצה לכל אחד, אם יש אפשרות ל"עוזר אישי" שהוא כל כך מסור בימים שלפני החתונה, זה מוריד המון עול, וזה חשוב שזה לא יהיה אח או אחות כי הם גם ככה בלחץ!


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

כל הכבוד! רעיון חמוד 
מסכימה לגבי העזרה. זה ממש כיף ובאמת שזו הרגשה מדהימה לדעת שיש סביבך אנשים שכ"כ דואגים לך ואפשר לסמוך עליהם בעיניים עצומות. אני עד היום מתרגשת שאני נזכרת בכמה אהבה היתה סביבי באותו יום וכמה עזרו לי בכל דבר קטן! 

אוף, חבל שאני לא צילמתי את המתנות שהכנתי לחברות ולספקים. לא חשבתי על זה בכלל.


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

רכב וקישוטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עד כשבועיים לפני החתונה היה ברור לנו שאנחנו ניקח את הרכב שלנו, סיטרואן גדולה שיכולה להכיל את כל מה שצריך באותו יום החתונה, וכן מרווחת ונוחה. אולם, שבועיים לפני חייו של המזגן ברכב שבק חיים ומאחר והיו לנו ובעיים מטורפים של אירועים טרם החתונה לא מצאנו את הזמן להעביר את הרכב למוסך, מפה לשם החלטנו לשכור רכב מספיק גדול שישמש אותנו ואת המלווים מבוקר החתונה ועד למחרת בצהרים. הרכב היה מצוין כמובן, היה מזגן (!) ועם זאת שהצטערנו על ההוצאה הלא מתוכננת הזו, היינו מרוצים. את הרכב קישטה אחותי הגדולה והמוכשרת (!), אני מקניתי כל מיני קישוטים בחנויות דולר, כמו סרטי סאטן, טולים, לבבות ופפיונים והיא פשוט סידרה כראות עיניה, ביקשתי שזה יהיה מאד מינימאלי, וכן כך עשתה


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מקדימים+מיני DIY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמיד ידענו שאת צילומי החתונה שלנו אנחנו נעשה במקס ברנר, אנחנו אוהבים שוקולד, אוהבים את הסניף הזה בנתניה והיתה לנו תחושה שיצאו שם תמונות משגעות, אחרות וייחודיות. התכנון הנוסף היה להצטלם בזיכרון יעקב ובקיסריה. כפי שאתם יודעים, יום החתונה אינו מתקתק כמו לו"ז צבאי ולכן נאלצנו לוותר על אחד המקומות, אז החלטנו לוותר על זיכרון יעקב. בדרך לקיסריה התקשרנו לאודי (הצלם) ואמרנו לו שאולי כדאי שנוותר גם על קיסריה מפאת חוסר זמן ונצטלם ליד האולם ביער חדרה. הוא השתתק והכריז "לא! אנחנו לא מתפשרים!" ואיזה מזל שלא התפשרנו! זו הוכחה מדויקת לפרפקציוניסטיות שטמונה בו, התמונות בקיסרה יצאו מדהימות ובכלל האווירה שם בערב באוגוסט היתה נפלאה! 
ערב המקווה נזכרתי שלא הכנתי שטויות לתמונות עם החברים והתחלתי להכין שמים ושפתיים יחד עם הגיסות המהממות שלי וכמה ימים לפני קניתי לבבות מעץ (כל אחד עלה לי 6 שקלים בערך) ביקשתי מאבא שלי ה"אנדי מן" שינסר לי אותם כך שאוכל להשחיל את החוט בין הלבבות, חיפשתי אותיות מעץ שאוכל להדביק על הלבבות ומצאתי באיזו חנות לגן (בגלל זה יש על כל אות מטריה או חילזון חחח..), עלו בסביבות 15 שקלים, צבענו את הלבבות ואת האותיות, השחלנו ויש לנו שלט מדהים שהפך לאחת התמונות היפות ביותר במקדימים


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מקדימים..


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מקדימים..


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מקדימים..


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מקדימים..


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

כמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בות בתמונה אחת! 
וה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הענקית שלכם עוטפת את כולם.

(יצא לי משפט הכי קיטש בעולם)


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

עוד קצת.. 
מדובר בשוט שוקולד כמובן


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

אין על אודי!!! 
צלם בחסד!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (9/12/13)

איך הוא עשה את התמונות האלה עם ההינומה? 
נראה מדהים.


----------



## Amazing18 (10/12/13)

תתפלאי! 
אבל הוא רק זרק אותו לאוויר (בכיוון הרוח) ורץ לצלם.
אמן, כבר אמרתי?


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

זה משחק עם זמני חשיפה 
נראה לי.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (11/12/13)

אולי באמת. ההינומה פשוט נראית ממש ארוכה...


----------



## Sofi Sh (10/12/13)

תמונה מדהימה!!


----------



## Amazing18 (10/12/13)

תודה


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מחכים לנו באולם! 
השמש ירדה אבל לא רצינו להפסיק להצטלם


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

הרב |OMG| 
אל כבוד הרב יהודה ישרים הגענו דרך זוג חברים שהתחתן לפני כשנתיים וזכרנו אותו לטובה. היה חשוב לי להעניק לטל טבעת וכן החופה תהיה חייתית ולא מונוטונית שגורמת לאנשים להרדם. למזלנו גם גילינו דרכו שהוא רב של צהר ויש קבענו פגישה. החיסרון היחיד – הוא גם בלפיד, ולכן הנסיעה אליו היתה ארוכה מאד, אך שווה ללא ספק. הוא קיבל אותנו בביתו, הקשיב לנו, לא הפסיק לחייך, שעה שלמה ישבנו ודיברנו על הכל ולבסוף הוא אף הסביר לנו את מהלך הטקס ואמר שאין לנו מה לדאוג, שאנחנו לא נצטרך לזכור בעל פה ושהוא ידריך אותנו לאט וכמו שצריך בחופה, וכך היה. הוא פשוט מדהים, הפך את החופה לאחרת, לשונה, לכלכך מלאה בחיים, ביקשנו אפילו שישיר שני שירים "שיר למעלות" עם הטבעות ו"אם אזכרך ירושלים" עם שבירת הכוס והיה כל כך מרגש. אנשים ממש נגשו לדוד שלי (שהיה אחראי ספקים חחח) וביקשו ממנו כרטיס ביקור, אנשים פשוט לא הפסיקו לשבח את החופה, וזה כמעט ולא קורה! אנחנו ממליצים עליו מאד מאד, הוא מקסים ומצליח לרתק את כל העיניים אליו!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

תשל"כ!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

הטבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הטבעות קנינו ה- HYDRA, סטודיו קטן שבו נמצאים זוג האחים המוכשר אדווה ואדר. אליהם הגענו תוך כדי צפיה ב"סברי מרנן" באתר MAKO, פשוט הופיעה פרסומת בצד, והטבעות היו כל כך מיוחדות שיום למחרת ב10:00 בבוקר כבר היינו אצלם. הסטודיו נמצא ברשפון ויש להם דברים כל כך מיוחדים. המחיר לא אטרקטיבי לעומת מה שקראתי פה בפורום, אבל המקום כל כך קסום, והם כל כך מוכשרים אז לא יכולנו שלא להתאהב. עד היום אנחנו מקבלים מחמאות על הטבעות שהן כל כך ייחודיות, אחרות ויחד עם זאת כל כך יפות!


----------



## haych (10/12/13)

וואו! טהבעת שלך היא אחת היפות שראיתי


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

Like 
מאוד יפות!


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

שירים בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שיר הכניסה לחופה נבחר על ידי בגיל 4 (!) כשצפיתי ב"אבא גנוב", נשבע כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, החופה שלנו היתה מסורתית והכל היה כל כך פשוט שלא יכלנו אפילו לחשוב על להכנס עם שיר מודרני יותר. שיר שבירת הכוס היה  "My first, my last my everything". את החתונה התחלנו עם שירי שנות ה-60, מה שהקים את כולם לרחבה (בעיקר את המבוגרים שבהם, וזה היה לי חשוב) ואורי הדיג'יי המשיך עם להיטים מהיום ומהעבר וידע לקרוא את הקהל בצורה מדהימה! כששמעתי אנשים אומרים "יאוו איזה שיר" ישר חייכיתי, כי זה מה שביקשתי מאורי – שאנשים יתלהבו מהשיר ולא ירגישו במסיבה בתל אביב. שיר הסלואו האינטימי שלנו היה "תני לי מקום" אך בביצוע היהודים (להקה שמאד אהובה עלינו), שיר הסלואו השני (שהיה משותף לכולם) היה "When a man loves a woman" ואנשים פשוט עפו ברחבה! שיר הסיום היה השיר שלנו, גם של היהודים, "לעולם מצידי", כאשר כל האהובים שנשארו עד תום החתונה חיבקו אותנו במעגל מרגש וטל ואני שרנו אחד לשני את השיר


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

שבירת הכוס


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

הסלואו


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

השיר שלנו 
לעולם מצידי עם כל אהובינו


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

מניפות, בועות סבון, שטויות לרחבה, ממתקים וכפכ 
בתחילת הערב, על יד חלוקת מקומות הישיבה חיכו לאורחים (בעיקר לאורחות) עשרות מניפות שקניתי בכפר גלעדי, מישהי פה ציינה שרכשה כל מניפה בשקל, אז הסתובבתי עם אמא שלי ואחותי שעה ולא מצאנו! ולכן התפשרנו על 1.80 שהיה הכי זול. קנינו את השטויות לרחבה גם מ"הנסיכה" בכפר גלעדי וגם מהחנות שקנינו שם את המניפות (שכחתי את שמה..). הממתקים נרכשו גם הם בכפר גלעדי (יש שם ספק אחד שכולם שולחים אליו, דתי אם אני לא טועה) במחיר ממש מצחיק לעומת הסופר או העיר וקנינו בסביבות 6 קילו של גומי ומרשמלו,נשאר לנו המון וזאת למרות שאנשים אכלו המון! אני חושבת שלאירוע של 300 איש מספיק גם 3 קילו גומי (כולל המרשמלו!). את הכפכפים רכשתי בחנות בנתניה בתחנה המרכזית, כל זוג כפכפים עלה לי חמישה שקלים ורכשנו בערך 80 יחידות, שגם הפכו להצלחת הערב, ואפילו גברים עטו עליהם! את האקדחים של הפרחת בועות הסבון רכשנו בכפר השעשועים בחדרה, 25 שקלים אם אני לא טועה, לאחד.


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

בועות סבון


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

שטויות לרחבה


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

FlashBox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ללא ספק הפתעת הערב. ידעתי שאני לא רוצה צלם שידחף עם המגנטים וידעתי שאני לא רוצה שיהיה לי בחרבה את הסטנד של המגנטים ואנשים יהיו עסוקים בזה, חוץ מזה רציתי גם משהו אחר. לFLASHBOX הגעתי דרך האינטרנט, ורוני המדהימה ליוותה אותי לאורך כל הדרך, היא היתה זמינה באופן קבע ותמיד ענתה עם חיוך. חודש לפני החתונה התחלתי לתהות אם לא מדובר בהוצאה מיותרת (שוב..) ואם זה ידיר אנשים מהרחבה, ואם ואם ואם.. החלטתי לשכוח מכל המחשבות המטרידות האלה ולתת לערב לזרום! את העמדה הם הציבו מיד אחרי החופה, עד סוף החתונה(!!!) על יד השולחנות (היתה נישה בקיר כאילו יועדה במיוחד לזה!) והאורחים לא הפסיקו להתלהב מזה, כל החתונה הרחבה היתה מפוצצת באנשים, ויחד עם זאת לקחו חלק בתמונות ובסרטוני וידאו של העמדה. בנוסף, מפעיל אחד הסתובב באולם וצילם אנשים באייפד, הוסיף להם כל מיני הערות מצחיקות והעלה את זה ONLINE על המסכים באולם, אדיר! יומיים אחרי החתונה קיבלנו את הדיסק עם הברכות שהקליטו לנו (אוי זה פשוט היה שווה כל שקל!) ומיד אחרי החתונה כלל התמונות עלו לפייסבוק, וכן קיבלנו DISK ON KEY שכלל הכל! המפעילים של העמדה היו מקסימים, האיכות מדהימה, האביזרים שהיו בעמדה הוסיפו המון וזו ללא ספק היתה הצלחה! איך אחותי אמרה? "שמעי, זה היה להיט!".


----------



## Amazing18 (9/12/13)

פלאשבוקס פפארצי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ברור שגם לנו יש תמונות מהאייפד!


----------



## Ruby Gem (9/12/13)

נהניתי לקרוא גם בפעם השנייה 
מאוד אהבתי את הקרדיטים והיה פה לא מעט פירוט!
אתם מקסימים, התמונות מדהימות ומשדרות כל כך הרבה שמחה! את ממש יפהפיה!
מסכימה איתך כל כך- צריך ליהנות מכל החוויה הזו ולא לתת לדברים המעצבנים להפריע.


----------



## Amazing18 (10/12/13)

וואו תודה! 
איזו תגובה מחממת..


----------



## PooKiPsiT (9/12/13)

זה מצומצמים זה?


----------



## Amazing18 (10/12/13)




----------



## PooKiPsiT (11/12/13)

אוי, פתאום נזכרתי 
שבעצם התחלת להעלות קרדיטים ומחקת. זה היה בגלל שבן הזוג לא היה מוכן לאאוטינג, לא? לא הספקתי לראות מה היה בקודמים, אבל נראה שבסוף הוא השתכנע


----------



## Amazing18 (10/12/13)

סיכום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז.. היה ערב מושלם, הייתי בהיי מטורף מבלי לשתות טיפה. היו איחורים, היו עיכובים, היו דברים מבאסים, היו אנשים שלא באו, היה לחץ מצד ההורים, הזעתי בטירוף ובכל זאת – הייתי חוזרת על הכל מהתחלה! בסופו של יום מה שחשוב הוא לנצור כל רגע בחתונה (וזו המלצה שלקחתי מיעל ומנגו המהממות), לא להתעסק בזוטות, מי שבא ברוך הבא, מי שלא יבוא רק יפסיד. לא לתת לדברים הקטנים והמרגיזים להשפיע על היום המיוחד הזה! הכי חשוב – להאציל סמכויות, אני כל כך גאה בכל מי שהאצלתי עליו סמכות כזו או אחרת, כולם תפקדו בצורה מושלמת, הכל קרה בדיוק לפי איך שהיה אמור לקרות (חלוקת המניפות, קישוט הרכב, הפרחת בלונים בחופה, הוצאת הממתקים והקישוטים לרחבה וכן הלאה וכן הלאה). היה יום מיוחד, יום שבו הצלחתי להגיע לגבהים אחרים של התרגשות, לתחושות שלא הכרתי מעולם. אהבה מטורפת שעוטפת אותך מכל מקום, ובעיקר מהבן זוג המדהים שידע לשכוח מהכל ולהיות רק שלי. 
אנחנו סגרנו את הספקים לחתונה די מהר, כל הרגשת בטן שהיתה לנו הלכנו איתה – והיא לא שיקרה. כל מה שהרגיש לנו נכון, היה פי אלף יותר נכון! לא לפחד ללכת עם תחושת הבטן, היא בד"כ לא טועה. כמו כן, מיותר ללכת ולבדוק ספקים שלא עומדים בתקציב שלכם, אתם עלולים לעשות טעות ולסגור שם או לחיות בתהיה של "מה אם.." וזה ממש מיותר, לדעתי. את כל עניין ההגעה וסידורי השולחנות אני אמנם סידרתי והתחלתי לחטוף עצבים מביטולים כאלה ואחרים, עד שיומיים לפני החתונה עצרתי את זה, אמרתי לאמא שלי "זה מה יש" מי שלא בא – אני פשוט לא רוצה לדעת וזהו, הרי צריך לשים גבול איפהשהו, ולא להתעסק בדברים מעצבנים ביום כל כך מיוחד. תאהבו, תחבקו, תנשקו, תרעיפו אהבה על כולם, זה יום מיוחד מלא בכל כך הרבה תום ואהבה, תנצלו אותו, אל תתעצבנו, אל תבכו (אלא אם כן אלו דמעות של אושר), אל תתעסקו בדברים שמרגיזים אתכם, תנצרו כל שניה מהחתונה ואל תוותרו על לוקיישנים! האיחור יהיה שולי לעומת התמונות שתאחזו בהם ותראו לילדיכם


----------



## haych (10/12/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים ומרגשים! 
היית כ"כ יפה וזוהרת ונראה שבאמת נהניתם מכל שניה.
התמונות יפהיפיות!!
אהבתי את הבחירה של my first, my last, my everything - זה מה שחטרתי לבעלי על המתנה שהבאתי לו ביום החתונה 

שיהיו לכם המשך חיים מרגשים וקסומים יחד.
המון מזל טוב!!


----------



## ray of light (10/12/13)

כיף לקרוא 
נהניתי מהקרדיטים ומסכימה מאוד לגבי מה שרשמת פה - האצלת סמכויות- זה באמת ממש חשוב, במיוחד למי שאוהב/ת להיות בשליטה בחיי היומיום וזה באמת מדהים לראות כמה אפשר לסמוך על החברים וכמה זה עוזר ביום הלחוץ הזה של החתונה, שכל דבר שאת רוצה לבקש- כבר מישהו אחר חשב עליו ודאג לך. זה תחושה באמת נפלאה שיש על מי לסמוך.

מאחלת לכם שיהיו לכם חיים שמחים ומאושרים יחד, הרבה שיתוף ואהבה והמון רגעים קטנים של אושר!


----------



## ronitvas (11/12/13)

מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה על הקרדיטים המקסימים. קראתי את שתי הוריאציות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואני שמחה לומר לך שאלה לא נופלים מהגרסה הקודמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב, האהבה והאושר בעולם.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (11/12/13)

מעלפת אחת!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
נשמע שזה היה בדיוק כמו שהיית רוצה שזה יהיה,
בדיוק כמו שהיית רוצה לזכור את זה
ועם כמה שזה הדבר הכי משמח שיש בעולם
נכון שזה מבאס תחת שזה לא יחזור על עצמו שובבב?????
חחח איזה מבאסת אני. קראתי את הסיכום שלך (אחרי שעברתי כמובן על כל התמונות המהממממות) והרגשתי כאילו אני כתבתי אותו והחזרת אותי לתחושת השלמות והסיפוק שאחרי החתונה...

שיהיה לכם אלף אלפי מזל טובים, ורק אושר, ואהבה, ומלא מלא מלא מין בכל מיני תנוחות ומקומות מעניינים!!!
נשיקות!


----------



## Raspail (11/12/13)

כמה כיף וחינניות!!!! 
את יפייפיה ומקסימה, ושוב- אני מתה על הגומה שלך!!!!
איזה זוג מתוק והקרדיטים נפלאים! התמונות משגעות! 
מאד אהבתי את התמונות במקס ברנר, ממש ניחוח חו"לי!
נראה שהייתה חתונה שמחה ומרגשת! פשוט כיף לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



טוונת של מזל טוב!


----------



## Amazing18 (11/12/13)

בנות מקסימות תודה רבה! 
כל כך כיף לקרוא אתכן,
היה לי לעונג כמובן לשתף אתכם בבחירות שלנו, בלבטים ובהצלחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בא לי שוב!


----------



## AddIn (11/12/13)

מזל טוב! אושר ועושר! 
שהבריאות והחיוך ילוו אתכם כל ימי חייכם!

קרדיטים נהדרים!


----------



## yael rosen (11/12/13)

בדיוק AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 
מדהים מדהים מדהים 
זה מה שנשאר לי על הלשון אחרי קריאת הקרדיטים הללו - פשוט AMAZING!!
אז דבר ראשון, את יפיפייה!! וחוץ מזה, כמה שהשמחה זורמת מהתמונות, אני בטוחה שזו רק שארית של האושר המטורף שהלך שם..
מזל טוב, ותודה על הקרדיטים המופלאים הללו, על התמונות (אתם מצטלמים נהדר, ידעתם את זה??) ועל הפירוט מלא הגוף


----------



## Amazing18 (14/12/13)

תודה רבה לכולכן שוב ושוב ושוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף לקרוא את התגובות,
ממש אוהבת אתכן....

ובטח שהייתי מוכנה לחזור לזה!!!!!!!! מהתחלה, כל יום!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (11/12/13)

יש בקרדיטים האלה אנרגיה טובה!!! 
משהו בתיאורים שלך, אולי בכם כזוג, אולי בחיוכים... בקיצור נהנתי!!!

תודה על השיתוף- התמונות שלכם מקסימות ונראה שהייתה חתונה נהדרת.

מאחלת לכם המון בריאות פיזית וזוגית, אושר ואהבה.


----------

